# Felt Z100 or ...



## BigDn3 (Mar 2, 2010)

I am new to road bikes - I have ridden trails and paths for quite a few years on an old Giant Iguana and then just stopped the last 3 - 4 years do to starting family (and quickly got out of shape bad). So reading through different materials I started looking at Felt Z 100, I was original looking at a Fisher Wahoo Disc, yes a complete change in direction. :idea: and I decided to do the locally MS 150 ride to Cedar Point. So am I on the right bike decision path and what else in the $600 to $1000 range should i look at / for? Never really thought about road bikes and now I am excited and eager to roll.  
Thanks for all help,
d----


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BigDn3 said:


> I am new to road bikes - I have ridden trails and paths for quite a few years on an old Giant Iguana and then just stopped the last 3 - 4 years do to starting family (and quickly got out of shape bad). So reading through different materials I started looking at Felt Z 100, I was original looking at a Fisher Wahoo Disc, yes a complete change in direction. :idea: and I decided to do the locally MS 150 ride to Cedar Point. So am I on the right bike decision path and what else in the $600 to $1000 range should i look at / for? Never really thought about road bikes and now I am excited and eager to roll.
> Thanks for all help,
> d----


I don't think you're literally contemplating doing so, but as an example, I wouldn't recommend someone purchase a bike because they're going to do a specific ride. Rather, you first need to decide on the type(s) of riding that most interests you, then using that criteria, check out some bikes that you see as the most suitable. 

Do you want to do more recreational rides? Fitness/ training? Always road? Some trail? Gotta narrow it down some....


----------



## BigDn3 (Mar 2, 2010)

HaHa no no - I still have my Iguana for trails/dirt and general goofing off.
I am looking for fitness and training and using the MS ride as a matrix of my progress.
In Ohio we have a great park system with paved paths that favors road "style" bikes. So my focus is Fitness and training with distance in mind and possibly more charity rides. Better choices might be Trek FX line, Novara Express... seems to be alot of good options at the LBS. I visited 2 LBS and both were very helpful which lead to moving away from the mtb. Comfort bikes are out - tested and not my thing. 
Hope this is a little clearer.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BigDn3 said:


> HaHa no no - I still have my Iguana for trails/dirt and general goofing off.
> I am looking for fitness and training and using the MS ride as a matrix of my progress.
> In Ohio we have a great park system with paved paths that favors road "style" bikes. So my focus is Fitness and training with distance in mind and possibly more charity rides. Better choices might be Trek FX line, Novara Express... seems to be alot of good options at the LBS. I visited 2 LBS and both were very helpful which lead to moving away from the mtb. Comfort bikes are out - tested and not my thing.
> Hope this is a little clearer.


With fitness, training and distance riding in mind, I think your first choice of the Z100 offers some advantages.Hybrids are fine for shorter distances, traversing bike paths and JRA, but drop bar bikes offer the ability to change hand positions, thus providing more comfort over the long haul. 

If you prefer a slightly less aggressive riding position, other than the Z100, there are also the Specialized Secteur, Jamis Satellite (steel), Giant Defy, C'dale Synapse to name but a few.

Best bet is to visit some shops, get sized/ fitted and head out on some test rides. Get past the parking lot and out on the road to really get a feel for the ride and handling. IME it's the best way to hone in on your preferences and narrow the field. 

Lastly, you don't mention weight, but one thing to keep in mind is that the higher your weight, the more spokes you'll need to reliably support it - and running slightly wider tires offers some advantages as well. So, a couple of things to keep in mind.


----------

